# Pro Tank MINI 3 Best Battery and Volt?



## The Wolf (9/2/15)

Hi All

I recently got myself 2 PT3's, I decided to upgrade from the Twisp, I'm currently running them of the Twisp spinner battery's but yea they just suck don't last at all.
I don't believe the voltage is quite right for the PT3's.
I read in the forum that some members run them of the Vision Spinner 2 at 4,2V and I'm almost convinced to get me 2 VS2's.
Would this be the right choice or is there another Battery I should consider.
Thx
Joe


----------



## Andre (9/2/15)

The Wolf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I recently got myself 2 PT3's, I decided to upgrade from the Twisp, I'm currently running them of the Twisp spinner battery's but yea they just suck don't last at all.
> I don't believe the voltage is quite right for the PT3's.
> ...


They run very well on the Vision Spinner2s. The VS2 is a tried and tested device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## danielhgrey (9/2/15)

The Wolf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I recently got myself 2 PT3's, I decided to upgrade from the Twisp, I'm currently running them of the Twisp spinner battery's but yea they just suck don't last at all.
> I don't believe the voltage is quite right for the PT3's.
> ...


I had a Spinner and would seriously recommend the itaste clk 1280. On paper it looks to have lower mah, but in my experience it lasts longer on a charge and has the added benefit of passthrough. Really nice. Also adjustable, like the Vision Spinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (9/2/15)

I have had great results from my MVP 2. The battery last for days and is perfect for the wattage and voltage range of the mpt3. The mvp 20w should be just as good and will have the extra power when you need it.

The istick is also great for the protanks. And cheaper than the mvp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Wolf (9/2/15)

WoW!!! Thx fro the fast reply's Guy's much appreciated. 

The istick looks great but is in not a bit bulky, I need to go have a look at it somewhere and see the actual size.
ps: the 2200mAh is a very big plus in my book.

I got a reply from free3dom that maybe I should look to the Eleaf D16 it has a nifty 1700mha and seem to alsow with pass threw capability

All seem to be some good options.

I stay in Rustenburg so I need to travel to Pta or Jhb to go and have a look at these products anyone maybe can recommend dealers in Pta that stock these items.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (10/2/15)

The Wolf said:


> WoW!!! Thx fro the fast reply's Guy's much appreciated.
> 
> The istick looks great but is in not a bit bulky, I need to go have a look at it somewhere and see the actual size.
> ps: the 2200mAh is a very big plus in my book.
> ...



The D16 is great if that is the form factor you want and/or don't want to spend too much.
The iStick is definitely the better device but comes at a higher cost (with better features).

@LandyMan over at Vape Escape is in Centurion and stocks both the D16 and iStick.

He won't be able to respond here (forum rules) but if you drop him a PM (click his name in this message and then choose "Start a Conversation" in the pop-up) I'm sure you could organize a time to drop by and have a look 

PS: you might be surprised by just how "not-bulky" the iStick actually is

Reactions: Like 2


----------

